

The Mystery of the Tainted Cocaine, Part II - nkurz
http://www.thestranger.com/seattle/Content?oid=5393442&mode=print

======
dasht
Thanks to HN for posting parts I and II. These are very good, very interesting
articles with no shortage of science geek and business geek interest (and, of
course, considerable political / social relevance).

